# Petmountain.com



## avr82793 (Nov 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried ordering from them? I've compared their prices to local pet stores and such and they are by far way cheaper. I just don't want to have any trouble and if they are trouble I'd rather buy my items else where for a little more money. 

The reviews on other websites lean one way or the other, so maybe you guys can help me out more.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have never bought anything from them but I know a few breeders that get their superpet cages from there, they say they are the cheapest around and the customer service is good.


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

I've used them in the past for reptile supplies. They are a good company to deal with, the one time I got a fault bulb they replaced it quickly and payed all the shipping.


----------

